# What does 'turn' mean in a sock pattern?



## Oceanrose (Mar 25, 2005)

I think I'm a little overambitious, but I'm trying a test sock. So I have the cuff done, and a few rows of the next area. (it's top down) but then the pattern reads _________ TURN? Turn what? The double pointed needle? Where and how? This is for the heel area obviously.

I think I should have stuck to cell phone holders... :flame:


----------



## flourbug (May 30, 2007)

Turning a heel refers to the process of knitting part of the way across the row and ending with a p2tog, then turning the sock around and working part of the way back ending with a SSK, then turning again and again, increasing one stitch at each turn until the original number of stitches in the row is taken up.

If that's as clear as mud, there's a video on knitting help:

http://www.knittinghelp.com/knitting/advanced_techniques/

It not complicated. It took me a while to get the swing of it but after the first one you can do it in your sleep.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

what a great site! thanks for posting that. really good place to point people too. waaahoooo!! Love it when I get a new bookmark


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

As Flourbug said it just means you will be knitting back and forth on those few heel stitches.  when it say turn your work it means just that, turn it over and go back the other direction from that point. Then you will knit a few more stitches and again turn your and work back the other direction. You may not always be knitting to the end of the row but you will just turn at the point they say to.

Good for you for trying something new. Knitting socks are a leap of faith. Although you may not necessarily understand what they are saying just do it, it works out in the end, really it does.


----------



## RoseGarden (Jun 5, 2005)

Oh, this one drove me insane at first!

If I may interject.... when it says 'turn your work' or to do something and 'turn', it means turn it _around_, NOT turn it_ over._ When someone says 'turn it over' dumbo me thought it meant to turn it upside-down so that what faced the ceiling now faced the floor.  But what it really means is to turn your work left to right so that you are simply knitting back along the row you just knit. 

Oh, it drove me absolutely NUTS!

I'm about to try the socks too. I have the books, I have the DVD, I have the yarn and needles........I just have to actually sit down and do it.  

Good for you that you've started, please let us know how it goes, I'd love to hear!


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Yes, those directions assume you know certain things, hugh? Marchwind helped me get through the gusset directions. Pick up stitches, where, how, do what with them? That's where I had trouble. But I've just started my third PAIR---this to be knee-highs! I'm shocked at how many people around me now want to do socks. It's wonderful!


----------



## redbudlane (Jul 5, 2006)

RoseGarden said:


> I'm about to try the socks too. I have the books, I have the DVD, I have the yarn and needles........I just have to actually sit down and do it.


Let me know if you'd like a "virtual" partner, we could knit together! I've never attempted socks before either but have all the equipment sitting there waiting for me to get up the courage to begin.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I finally got the gusset down - the one I'm working on now has absolutely no holes on the gusset!! I'm on the homestretch!

Anyone a victim of 2nd sock syndrome? I've heard that over and over so when I started knitting socks (this past January), I got 2 sets of DPN and knit the cuff on one, then the other. The heel on one, then the other. The gusset on one, then the other blah, blah, blah. No 2nd sock syndrome (yet!)


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Cyndi are you still knitting your socks that way? I think that would make me crazy or at least crazier than I already am :baby04: I have a hard enough time remembering where I am on one sock much less on two at the same time :help:


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

I saw Cyndi's said sock yesterday (say that 3 times fast!). It's beautiful! Truly not a hole to be seen. & she made the cute-sest teeny pair of socks I've ever seen--doll sized! When I grow up, I wanna knit & spin like Cyndi!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Marchwind said:


> Cyndi are you still knitting your socks that way? I think that would make me crazy or at least crazier than I already am :baby04: I have a hard enough time remembering where I am on one sock much less on two at the same time :help:


 :shrug: 
yup - no 2nd sock syndrome! When I'm done with one sock, I'm glad I just have the instep and toes to do of the 2nd.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Cloverbud said:


> I saw Cyndi's said sock yesterday (say that 3 times fast!). It's beautiful! Truly not a hole to be seen. & she made the cute-sest teeny pair of socks I've ever seen--doll sized! When I grow up, I wanna knit & spin like Cyndi!



T - you're just too sweet  


She really just wants that polypay fleece that's less crappy than the crappy parts she got from the homesteading weekend, which was the waste wool when I skirted it (yup - crappy!) This has no 'crap' but plenty of dirt and VM.


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

Well! I'm so slighted! Just for that, I'll have to get some black Corriedale to share with you! 

Actually, I would like to learn to knit Continental. I think it would be easier with the arthritis in my thumb. And I do want to spin lump-free eventually. So I really *do* want to knit & spin like you! I'm not sure when the growing up thing is gonna happen, though. :icecream:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Cloverbud said:


> Well! I'm so slighted! Just for that, I'll have to get some black Corriedale to share with you!


Oh, hurt me!!!  



> Actually, I would like to learn to knit Continental.


I can show you when you & Amazing G are down for the presentation in October.

I use a Combined Continental (kintting & purling) though ...

See these for videos of the *Combined*
http://knittinghelp.com/knitting/basic_techniques/knit.php
http://knittinghelp.com/knitting/basic_techniques/purl.php


----------

